# snowbear



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

I was wondering what you guys think about the snowbear plows? i want to start plowing this winter and would like your opinions and suggestions. i plan on using this for a small money maker. please help


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hi, Im sorry I cant help you with what you asked, since I know nothing about Snowbear plows, but just wanted to welcome you to PlowSite anyway.  Im sure someone will chime in and be of some help. Do you have your heart set on a Snowbear plow, or do you already own one? What snowplow dealers do you have locally to where you live? Its a good idea to use a namebrand that you can get parts for quickly and easily and that usually means having a particular brand plow dealer close to your home. Mike :waving:


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

i have the opportunity to get a snowbear plow from another guy. it has plow lights, snow deflector, skid shoes, and he says its in excellent condition. the only thing i would have to do is buy a plow mount kit from snowbear. i don't really want to get a heavy plow because i don't want to tear up my truck. i am aware that plowing does tear up trucks rather quickly. my main purpose is to plow my driveway and my relatives. maybe a few neighbors. the weight of the plow is a factor in my search for a plow. i also am leaning towards it because when you unhook the plow from the truck everything comes off. the snowbear plow has to be angled manually if you want to move the blade. for where my plow sites are that is really not a necessity to be able to move it from inside the truck. to lift and lower the blade it has a winch.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Personal Use Snowplows*

Well hate to break the news to you. The SnowBear snow plow is designed for personal use, meaning it was constructed for the home owner or small businessman to plow a small drive and works fine for that. Besides you do have to get out and angle the blade for each direction that you want to have the snow go. The unit is just not built to meet the demands of the professional plower. If your really planning on getting into the plowing business find yourself a snowplow dealer in you area and see what they recommend for your truck.
Welcome to Plowsite.  John....


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey SCSA welcome to the site. I would like to direct you toward two companies that sell something a little more durable than the Snowbear system. These two plows may be a little more suitable for you. First is the Suburbanite by Western Products Co. and the second is the Homesteader by Fisher Engineering. They are made for lightweight SUV's and small pickups for light plowing. You may want to look into these. I personally have never and would never try out the Snowbear but i have seen them in action and they are not durable enough to do more than a few passes in a light snow event. 

Jay


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea, I agree with John. Find something better and a little more heavy duty even though you say you dont need it to be any more heavy duty, you never know down the road you may wanna start doing more plowing to make more extra money and you may wish you had a better plow. There are other brand plows that detach fully from the truck such as Western and Fisher to name 2 of them. I like having that convenience too of not having to drive around all year with plow lights and headgear still on. So, even though you plan on staying small, which is fine, you will grow somewhat because alot of people will want you to plow for them once they learn you now do snowplowing. I think its better to have more than you need as opposed to not having enough. Im not telling you what to do, but Id atleast look into other brand plows before jumpin on the first thing that comes along. Oh another thing, I think you would get sick of having to get out of the truck to angle the plow after a while, especially seeing other guys sittin in their trucks keeping warm while the hydraulics and electrics do all the work. Just a thought. Mike 


EDIT: Jay, you must have been readin my mind about the mention of Fisher and Western plows.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

scsa, welcome to PlowSite. Lot of good information here. Even for someone who plows just their own driveway. But then you went on to say some relatives and maybe some a few neighbors. The trouble is, that turns into lot of need to get a different angle. If you've never plowed before, take my word for it - it never goes the way you think it will. If you have plowed before - well you know better.

What kind of truck are you putting this on? Really, if you're not plowing commercially or for several hours on end, take it easy and match the plow size to the truck then you won't tear the truck up as much as you might think. Most of the modern plows willl unhook from the truck so everything comes off when not in use. 

Believe me, cranking that thing by hand every time you get to the end of a run will get very tiresome and very old in a hurry. Having to get out and turn the blade by hand - :angry: .

Plus, you've still got the cost of the mount.

I'd recommend a used Meyer which I can get around here for a couple hundred dollars before that.

My 2nd motto - "you get what you pay for".


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

how about this. i have a very used 7 foot western plow. it needs work though. i have three western plow pumps. i know one of them is cable operated. the plow was setup for a mid 80's fullsize chevy. it is the old style where the pump and lights stay on the truck. it also has the angling cylinders on the a-frame. i had this ingenious thought(maybe it is in my little mind) that if i made a mount to fit my pickup which is a 93 ford ranger...went through the plow setup and fixed what needs to be fixed. made some brackets for the pump and lights(so they would stay on the plow frame) and replace the moldboard with a lexan plastic one. is this a better route to go or is there a better way?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Before going through all that, I'd look into the Homesteader from Fisher like snowplowjay said. I don't know anything about the Suburbanite, but I have seen the Homesteader and it's a nice little unit for the homeowner.


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

do you have web site addresses for these plow sites?


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Id say that unless you realize what your getting into then dont waste your time. Im not sure where you are from but up in the Northeast we have the Bargain News and the Truck Traders. Either pick one up and search through the truck parts section for a used setup for your truck or put a want ad in there for a blade and mount to match your truck. As long as your willing to spend a few bucks you can find a decent Unimount style plow for that Ranger. I own a Ranger and know guys who run Fishers, Westerns, Meyers and Snoways on them. Good luck.


Jay


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

ok sorry heres some websites.

www.fisherplows.com
www.westernplows.com
www.snoway.com
www.meyerproducts.com

do some research on these sites

You will want to look at the lighter weight 6.5 and 7 foot models.

Jay


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

www.Westernplows.com
www.Fisherplows.com

Like Jay said, you can find something used in those trader mags. You can also post a WANTED thread here on PlowSite in the FOR SALE forum. If I were you though and you can swing it, Id get a new snowplow setup cause you are gonna want something reliable. New is new. You arent gonna wanna be making repairs every storm or getting stranded somewhere cause the plow went down and wont raise, or even worse, plow wont lower and you cant go do your accounts. These are just all things to think about. Are you mechanically inclined? Can you do some stuff by yourself or will need a shop for everything that hapens? I ask this cause repairs can get costly after a while on an older piece of used equipment and can eat through your profit. Maybe Im going too far, but these are all things to atleast think about. Mike

EDIT: Damn Jay, you beat me again to the punch, hehe.


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

where would i find the suburbanite and the homesteader web sites?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

The suburbanite is a name of a snowplow put out by Western. The homesteader is a name of a snowplow put out by Fisher. Click on the links above and look under PRODUCTS. Mike


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

> _Originally posted by scsa _
> *how about this. i have a very used 7 foot western plow. it needs work though.*


*

Sell it. Even if only for $100.




i have three western plow pumps. i know one of them is cable operated.

Click to expand...

Well, one is cable operated.... what are the other 2? If they are all cable operated, sell them too. If one is solenoid operated, keep it and fix it, if it needs fixing. You can probably get $100 each for the pumps if they work.




the plow was setup for a mid 80's fullsize chevy. it is the old style where the pump and lights stay on the truck.

Click to expand...

Sell the mount. That will fit 73 - 87 Chevy and GMC fullsize trucks, including Suburbans and Blazers. Again, even if you only get a couple of hundred bucks for it.

Seems like you want to invest as little as possible. So if you got $500 for the items you want to sell, and kept a good pump, then you would need the mount for your truck, and a Unimount plow frame. Shouldn't be hard to find a used Unimount frame. You will most likely have to buy the brackets to mount it on your Ranger. Then all you would need is the plow.

You don't want a heavy plow, but doing limited plowing, it shouldn't be that big of a deal.

IMO, that Ranger isn't going to like having any plow on the front of it. The suspension just isn't built to handle the weight. Even an additional 500# will probably bottom it out.

You might be better off buying a rust bucket 73 - 87 Chevy or GMC, and mounting the plow you already have on that, and saving your Ranger. That is probably the best choice. I am just throwing ideas out there for you, as I feel a brand new plow probably isn't the best idea either. You're probably looking at $2K whichever route you go with the Ranger (as far as getting a real plow goes).

You may even be able to find a beater with a plow for $1500 that will get you through the winter, and make you some $ too.

Eight years ago, I bought an 80 GMC for $1500 with a plow on it. In 5 years, I made that $1500 back 20X over. In those same 5 years, I put about $4K into it, including a new motor and transmission. That truck doesn't owe me a dime.

There are many, many Members here who own at least one 73 - 87 Chevy fulsize with a plow on it. Some here own many actually.

~Chuck*


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

welcome to plowsite!:waving: 

you should get a heavy duty snowplow like fisher, western, or boss. snowbear is a snowplow that wont last long. you dont want to be out in a storm fixing a worthless plow. good luck with the plow you do get


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Welcome to Plowsite.

Lots of good info here so far,and I think Chuck has the best idea so far.I don't know how many people I have heard say "It's just to plow my own driveway,and a few buddies,or family".Well before you know it your running all over plowing everyone you know.It's just like getting a new truck,or a van,everyone calls you to help them move something.Same goes for a plow.Trust me,been there,done that.It's addictive,both the thrill of plowing,and the fistfulls of $$$$ after a good snowfall.

You can make that Ranger work,but it will probably be hard on the truck,and still cost a fair amount of $$$ to get it set up.Chuck's idea of a beater truck is much better.You can't go wrong with an older GM pickup with a plow.You can probably make some good $$$ with it,and still sell it for what you paid for it a few years later.They only go so low,it will always be worth something.

Either way,keep an eye on this thread,and take a while to digest all the info here.A lot of us started out with the same idea as you,so we speak from experience.


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

well guys i have to say thank you for all the information you have come up for me. i did look at the western plows web site and must say that the suburbanite plow does look very appealing. it is what i am looking for. at only 250 lbs i t makes me wonder...how important is the weight factor? i mean i know that the heaver the plow is the better it plows. the ranger that i have is a former 2 wheel drive. i hade it converted to 4 wheel drive. the donor was a 94 explorer. i ended up with the front axle, rear axle, tranny, and transfer case. after i had the conversion done i had to put 2 inch leveling spacers in the front to correct the alignment. i am swaying more to the in cab angling thing. it probably does suck to get out and manual angle the plow. the other two pumps are also westerns. all three are in rough shape. but i don't know what the are worth. what do you guys think of the suburbanite plow as far as plowing? like you guys said....get a plow and you have friends that you have never met! found that out when i got my truck. help me out guys.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

The Suburbanite/Homesteader are brand new plows this year. Havent heard much about them. According to Fisher's site it says to look for a new website about the Homesteader coming soon. All I can say is that if Fisher and Western will put their respective logos on it that it must be built with quality. GOOD LUCK



Jay


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea, I agree totally with what Jay said. Are you leaning more towards getting a brand new setup? Sounds like you are. Good luck and let us know what you end up doing. Need anymore help, let us know. Mike


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 9, 2003)

The snowbear plow is for personal use only. I have had the same one for about 10 years and have had no problems at all! I do not know why you guys are saying bad things about a snowbear plow when you have never used one. I live in upstate NY, I lived is Gloversville, NY (50 miles north-west from Albany) for over 30 years, They get ALOT of snow I have plowed over 2 feet of snow with my snowbear with no problems. I have moved to Altamont, NY (10 miles from Albany) 2 years ago, This winter we got 30" in the Xmax storm and the snowbear performed great. 2 weeks after that we got 24" and no problems at all. I did not plow the snow until the storms were over and I know of alot of people with heavy duty plows that had problems plowing. When it comes to plowing there is know difference between plows, what makes a good plow truck is #1- the driver and #2- the tires on the truck #3-torque The snowbear is not a commercial plow and they do not advertise is as one.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

You made some excellent points on the Snowbear.I have never owned one,but have repaired and rebuilt many.They do break quite easily,especially when used beyond their limits.Most of the people who buy one seem to try to use them like a commercial HD plow,and they break,or they damage the truck it's on.As soon as they get a taste of the good money to be made with a plow,they are out plowing all the time,but don't want to spend the money to get a better blade.

I don't think everyone here is ganging up on Snowbears,they are just trying to give some insight as to what might work for him.As soon as he mentioned plowing for other people,like relatives,and a few neighbours,I knew it probably wouldn't cut it.I would hate to see someone pay good money for something which is not going to do what he wants.

If your only doing your own driveway,and being careful,then a Snowbear will work fine.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I think the main reason the resposes given are the way they are, is because who the original poster is asking. We are a group of professionals, and we plow commercially. It is much like Lawnsite, where they would not recommend you buy a K-Mart push mower for a lawn biz, or asking a group of mechanics what brand of tools you should buy if you plan on getting into the repair biz. They are not going to tell you to go to Home Depot and buy a nice set of Husky tools, they are going to tell you to buy Mac, or Snap-On. Now if Joe Homeowner asked about mowers, for his own yard, then a K-Mart unit would be OK, the same as a set of Husky or Craftsman tools would be fine for a homeowner. When you plan to use whatever it is, for hundreds of hours a year, then homeowner grade doesn't cut it.

Like Chris said, most who buy a plow, end up using it a lot more in the end than they originally planned. 

Take Mick for example (don't mean to single you out)... he bought a Fisher to do his driveway, and he knew he would end up doing more than his own. He started a business, and because he bought the "right plow" from the start, it is one less thing for him to worry about. In Mick's case, plowing gravel with tree roots to deal with, I think the Fisher is an excellent choice. I have not used a Snow Bear, but I can only imgine how it would hold up to tree roots and gravel surfaces. I would hate to have destroyed my plow the first time out, and have to worry about contracts that need to be fulfilled the rest of the winter because my tool (plow) folded.

Just my $0.02 more...

~Chuck


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I dont think anyone was ganging up against Snowbear plows either, and I think Chris and Chuck make excellent comments. We are just telling him in a nice way, that if you wanna do snowplowing, you might as well buy a better piece of equipment rather than one that may not be up to the task. You are gonna spend the money anyway, you may as well spend a few extra bucks and get a real good plow. Those few extra bucks Im sure you will make back in no time if you live where you get a decent amount of snowstorms. Everyone starts out just doing their own house, but then it starts growing from there. Its up to you what you wanna buy, afterall, it is your money. These are just our oppinions and we are trying to steer you in the right direction. Hope we helped!  Mike


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

ok guys i stopped by the chevy dealer and they don't have any literature on the suburbanite plow. i started to look around in the parking lot and i happen to find a suburbanite plow. only the blade. i kinda looked a little confused with it. the plow is amde of a plastic type material and seems to me that it would flex quite a bit. i mean i understand that it weighs 250 lbs and all but how durable would it be to plow with? i think the only difference to that and the snow bear would be the angling issue. i asked them how much it would cost and they told me around $2500.00 to $2800.00. thats alot of $$$. i still am looking around for the best possible way to go. keep giving me your opinions i need as much info as you guys can feed me. i am still thinking about the snowbear. don't know what to do.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

scsa, you've gotten some good opinions here but I think there is one issue that hasn't been addressed. That is - if you are truly only doing your own drive then you will be much further ahead hiring a good plow contractor. I can show people all over here how they'll be much ahead hiring me rather than buying a plow, getting it mounted, then buying gas, repairing the plow etc. For the cost of that plow (at least the Suburbanite), I would plow the average driveway around here for 3-4 years. Now that's not even counting the hassle of getting up early, getting the plow hooked up, plowing, unhooking, changing clothes to go to work etc. 

Bottom line - you'll be financially ahead hiring it done. Unless you're going to be doing more than your own, then you'll need the power angle/raise/lower feature.

But - if you just want the thrill (?) of plowing your own drive, regardless of the cost, then get the Snowbear.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I once read in a Snowbear brochure that stated that the Snowbear was designed to eliminate the need for a snowblower on a Homeowners average sized driveway. It also stated that they cost about as much as a midsized snowblower. 


My best advice is a few things. First of all you get what you pay for in quality and durability when it comes to equipment for plowing snow. Second of all when used properly on the proper truck a plow can last you for many years to come and trust me many people have seen in the Northeast after this past winter up here that a snow plow can pay itself off ten fold in both profits and in backaches that were prevented. 

As was stated above no one is bashing Snowbear at all. We are all looking at this from a more professional rather than do it yourselfer prospective. 


Jay


----------

